# Altima Armrest in the Sentra?



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i was browsing ebay and came accross arm rest for Altima.
It is the whole console and i was wondering if it would fit 95 Sentra


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

It looks like it would. i dont know though.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

that was my assumption as well
from the picture it looks like a perfect fit.


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

i agree, i really like tha backdrop of the pic too... clovers.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

to tell you the truth i just want the armrest lol


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

depends on the length and width...it may not bolt in but my centerconsole isn't bolted down and the only time it moves is when I pull on it.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

mine doesn't move at all, i guess mine is bolted on


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ask the seller for dementions and if the arm rest looks like it will detach (then you could use some piano hinges or something and attach it to the sentra console


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

it might fit but it won't bolt up correctly


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Nissan sells an arm rest for the B14. It slides into the bin.

Lew


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> Nissan sells an arm rest for the B14. It slides into the bin.
> 
> Lew


yea but they are kinda hard to come by


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Here's the part number:

999M1-LF004BK

Lew


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Is the altima one hinged? Because thats what i would want.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

it looks alittle wide


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

jeff9nissan said:


> Is the altima one hinged? Because thats what i would want.


mossy sells them, I think they are 54$.

YOu could easly set that up, just put a hinge on the back of the your center console (inside of it) and on the bottom of the center console and it will open backwards. I just fold it back, put what I need in/out, then push it back down, no bolts or hinges.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

The Altima one is hinged, and is a snug fit between the seats. I'm talking about the armrest only, not the whole console. I had the armrest in my trunk, but never installed it. My CD case is a great armrest for me.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

andre said:


> The Altima one is hinged, and is a snug fit between the seats. I'm talking about the armrest only, not the whole console. I had the armrest in my trunk, but never installed it. My CD case is a great armrest for me.


 the CDs hurt my arm after a while


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> the CDs hurt my arm after a while


haha, thats what I used to use back in the day, but the armrest is great, def worth the price.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yeah im probobly gonna eventually get it from Mossyperformance.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

mine never hurts my elbows.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

it would if you've had CDs in it


----------

